# Food/human-grade diatomaceous earth for fleas is AWESOME!



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi guys I had a flea infestation in my house, and I scoured online for the best way to kill fleas, and I honestly really did not want to resort to a chemical alternative, and in my search I came across this thing called food-grade diatomaceous earth.

It's been about five days since I sprinkled this stuff all over the hotspots of my backyard, and inside my room, and on the dogs themselves and I gotta say this stuff works! Not as fast as chemical alternatives, but I rather use DE which to those who don't know is non-toxic to dogs and gets the job done.

I bought a 25lb bag of DE locally for $32. And I used it to treat 4 large dogs, 1 medium, and 3 small, total of 8 dogs. Sprinkled my entire yard, and im only close to half of finishing the 25lb bag. Considering the retail price for advantage/advantix/frontline which is about $55-70 per dog, i saved a grip using this stuff for my backyard and all the dogs here.

Sorry just happy I found something cool to kill fleas with, and wanted to let people who never heard about this product before to take it into consideration before using chemical alternatives.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ACV (apple cider vinegar) works great to but you might have needed gallons of it from the sounds of your issues. That is great you opted out of chemicals  I don't use flea and tick repellents on my dog for the simple fact that it is pesticide that you are putting on them. Good looking out  Do you have a link or website to the product?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow nice find, I have never heard of it. Awhile back I developed a flea problem, I believe they came from my neighbors vacuum when we borrowed it. I did use frontline but to get rid of them on my rug and furniture I used simple salt. I read about this online. It worked!


----------



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> ACV (apple cider vinegar) works great to but you might have needed gallons of it from the sounds of your issues. That is great you opted out of chemicals  I don't use flea and tick repellents on my dog for the simple fact that it is pesticide that you are putting on them. Good looking out  Do you have a link or website to the product?


hey! yea heres some, i used google to find these sites.

this site has a retail locator
Where to buy Diatomaceous Earth? Buy Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth at a Retailer near you!

cheapest website that I can find
Where Can I Buy Diatomaceous Earth Online

Diatomaceous Earth (food grade): Bug Killer You Can Eat!


----------



## lesliehe (Aug 16, 2012)

*where buy DE in LA?*

I loved the post about treating fleas. I would love to know where you bought 25# of Diatemaceous Earth in LA!


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I work at a garden center here in Michigan and we sell diatomaceous earth all the time for fleas and yes it is great stuff. One customer used it and put it on his cat and he said about 10 minutes later he could actually see the fleas jumping off of his cat. This stuff is even in our grain products to keep bugs out and farmers feed it to their livestock to kill internal parasites. Great natural product.


----------

